# Cigar Dinner In Hartford



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

The Tobacco Shop
& Black-eyed Sally's


_Presents
A night to remember_

Smokin' Barbeque
Cigar Dinner
Black-eyed Sally's
350 Asylum Street
Hartford, Conn.

Monday June 12th
6:00 pm cocktails (cash bar) Assorted Pickin's
7:00 pm dinner

Served family style
Louisiana Gumbo with crawfish, smoked chicken and andouille sausage.
Slo-smoked Pork ribs brushed with Blackjack BBQ Sauce
Mustard Glazed BBQ Chicken
Jambalaya-shrimp, crawfish, chicken and sausage simmered Creole rice
Sally's slaw
Warm Cornbread & Honey Butter
Assorted Dessert sampler table with fresh roast coffee

Introducing Cusano cigars
Double Connecticut Cuban Corojo Tenth Anniversary Paired Maduro

$55 (includes tax, tip and 4 cigars)

Prepay cash, check, CC RSVP by June 7th
The Tobacco Shop 55 Asylum Street Hartford
860 524-8577 [email protected]


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Nobody from Club Stogie who lives in Connecticut wants to attend this event?

I would think with the antismoking advocates in our state, lobbying to reduce where we can light up, even outside. We should be jumping at this opportunity to gather, eat, drink and best of all smoke a few cigars in a Restaurant. 
The anti smoking lobby in our State has been successful in stripping away our rights to light up at every turn. We should be supporting this smoke Shop and Restaurant in this worthy endeavor. I think its a great opportunity to meet each other over a great meal then sit back and enjoy what cigar smoking is all about. It would be a tragedy if this event was canceled because of non-interest. :2

From what I understand the food from this Restaurant is PHENOMENAL! Well worth the price of admission. IMHO

I'm In.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

I might be up for this. Sounds like an excellent Father's Day gift if nothing else.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Moving from Florida to CT on May 31. Sounds like a great night. I plan on reserving. Hope some of the other CT BOTL make it.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Anyonefrom CS attending this? I just moved up here from Florida and was thinking about going.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> Anyonefrom CS attending this? I just moved up here from Florida and was thinking about going.


Yes a few from here and several from another board.. Do come. Give James a call.. From what I hear the food is fantastic. I've never been, just going on what I've been told..

Frank


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

Ohhh sounds nice. I have one already around the same time frame in MA that I am in on already. Julios has their post Father's Day cigar dinner and the sponsor their is CAO. When I started Cigars I suspected it would be expensive but darn.... Too much to do, too little time (and money).


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

fpkjr said:


> Yes a few from here and several from another board.. Do come. Give James a call.. From what I hear the food is fantastic. I've never been, just going on what I've been told..
> 
> Frank


Great, I justed booked it. See you there.

Roger


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

I will be in attendence for this fine event and I will say that the food alone here is worth the price of admission alone. This is one of my all time favorite resaraunts. Hope to see all of you BOTL's from CT there.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Just checked map quest its only 1261 miles for me one way. So if I leave today with two Humidors and Tanker truck full of gas following me I could make it. No..sounds like a great event.. my kind of food and the Price is right..Smoke one for me!!

Drrgill


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

This turned out to be great Night. Some Nice Cigars from Cusano and Great Food(Gumbo, Chicken, Ribs, Jambalaya & Cornbread). 

Met two exceptional members of CS; Stig(Matt) & fpkjr(Frank). 

Those who could not attend missed a good time.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Unfortunately I had to work that night, would have loved to have gone, sounds like a great evening.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> This turned out to be great Night. Some Nice Cigars from Cusano and Great Food(Gumbo, Chicken, Ribs, Jambalaya & Cornbread).
> 
> Met two exceptional members of CS; Stig(Matt) & fpkjr(Frank).
> 
> Those who could not attend missed a good time.


I met Onlyonearm and fpkjr for the first time last night and 2 finer BOTL's you will not find. Thanks for the cigars guys, looking forward to doing this again sometime. Great friends, great food, great cigars, who could ask for more?


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

so where's the pics, Aaron, IHT and Backwoods need some more material to work with


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> so where's the pics, Aaron, IHT and Backwoods need some more material to work with


See I told you.
Matt, It was great meeting both you and Roger.. Great food, great sticks and finally meeting two great BOTL. Priceless.

I really looked at that 6 x 64 stick you gifted me. Holy chit that is one gigantic cigar..

I have to thank Jim and Mary Ellen from the Tobaccoshop, without them and Black Eye Sally's this never would have happened.
Frank


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

fpkjr said:


> See I told you.
> Matt, It was great meeting both you and Roger.. Great food, great sticks and finally meeting two great BOTL. Priceless.
> 
> I really looked at that 6 x 64 stick you gifted me. Holy chit that is one gigantic cigar..
> ...


That Miami Monster is a beautiful thing, enjoy every hour of that one.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

stig said:


> That Miami Monster is a beautiful thing, enjoy every hour of that one.


That *monster* is going to be a 3 hour smoke, easy... Quite frankly my attention span isn't that long..:r

Till next time, let the Fam 3K rest a bit, they're Ecuadorian Habano wrappers, dark, beautifully oily, a full flavor blast.. Enjoy them.

Frank


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

And here are two of my newest friends that I finaly got to meet from the boards at this event.


----------

